# Proactive - Managed Funds



## Sir Burr (21 September 2008)

Hi,

I read a post in the past week or so about moving money in and out of managed funds based on the index (I think).

That is, using an index filter to move money in and out of managed funds and into cash.

I was wondering if anyone has any advice about on doing this and companies you use or a place to compare?

Thanks.


----------

